# Say hello to Ginger



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Well a friends LGD had puppies and we went over and picked one out. Ginger is 3/25 GP and 1/25 Anatolian.

Ginger is 3 weeks old and already a big girl.


















Here is some of the whole litter - the only male is the black puppy


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahhh puppies are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are precious.....  :greengrin:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

They are very very cute. I hate to say it but you should see the dad, he is so ugly he is cute, LOL, I will have to get pictures of him today. I really hope they look more like their mom.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:wave: Oh, look at all that softness. It's gonna be fun to watch her grow. Momma is very pretty, so taking after her would be great. :thumb: Now we can't wait for the picture of Papa.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!! Puppies are just as cute as baby goats!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Adorable!! She is really cute!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww! I'm a sucker for puppies!!  

Congrats!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Nothing beats a puppy kiss!


----------

